# Camera Ready... Bottles Up...



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

Okay, Finally... Camera and charger have been found, leg work is done, and camera skills are mediocre but passable. Here are some pictures of my collection and a few that I've picked up recently. I will be putting some up for sale here most likely and also Ebay. When that is I have no idea but soon hopefully! [] Lemme know what you think!


----------



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

Here's most of the better stuff...


----------



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

Here are a couple perfumes with original content i picked up at a market recently... Quite large I'd say for perfumes...


----------



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

Another from a market... Anybody know this one? Williams Bros. & Charbonneau. Do Hardcore Picklers dabble in this type of bottle?


----------



## LC (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice stuff J , thanks for letting us see them .


----------



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

And........ Dr. Hervay Makes an appearance! [] Dr. Hervay's 5 Oil Liniment/Formerly Electric Oil....


----------



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

Reverse


----------



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

And another from a market.. Funny Semi-Automatic looking flask. Strange color. Bad focus... European maybe?


----------



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

Croft's Swiss Milk Cocoa. Ground lip. Its kind of a cornflower/grey/blue color. Never seen one before though...


----------



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

And, here are some better pieces I've had for a while but will be selling at some point....


----------



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

...


----------



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

...


----------



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

...


----------



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

... I've never seen an aqua one of this shape ink. cup mold type base but nice anyway...


----------



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

... Oh and this guy Bertram on the top turned out to be a screaming peacock blue when it was unrapped... unfortunately its got a nice long crack in the base too []


----------



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

I've never seen the small Rose's before...


----------



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

Some holy waters... 3 of them... the one on the right you cant see much of but its got beveled edges as opposed to most of this mold I've seen like the bigger one...


----------



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

Another random from a market. Santa Clara Cordial Co. N.J. Nice embossing and label. Triangular shaped with rounded front. Two Monograms on the back sides. Pretty neat... Any info? Nothing on the web that i've seen...


----------



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

...


----------



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

This guy has a CT label on him... Port Wine. I think its a Hartford Co. I'll have to look again. I've seen these online but never with the label. Pretty cool. The ground top has sort of a beveled edge though. Strange...


----------



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice Embalming fluid []


----------



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

... The burst lip cobalt on the left is a different one... has sort of a crown on the base. Dunno anything about these British inks though...


----------



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

This one's weird for those narcotic collectors... BIF Injection. Shows OPii on the ingredients and a whole panel telling you that if you arent going to use this how its intended then to remove label. Some contents..


----------



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

... Thanks for viewing everyone! []


----------



## epackage (Sep 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  asterisk80
> 
> ... The burst lip cobalt on the left is a different one... has sort of a crown on the base. Dunno anything about these British inks though...


 Cobalt is a oil lamp...


----------



## epackage (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing..[]


----------



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on the little cobalt epackage, no wonder i couldn't find one like it on the net.

 Oh the cobalt fire extinguisher has a window for a label but i found a pic of it in poluk's book Antique Trader.. apparently its a providence RI Imperial I think it says... Anyone seen one like it?


----------



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

The one on page one that is []


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 16, 2012)

WHEN YOU PHOTOGRAPH SUBJECT BOTTLES CLOSE-UP, YOU SHOULD USE THE MACRO (FLOWER SYMBOL) SETTING. IF YOU USE FLASH, HOLD THE CAMERA A LITTLE OFF TO ONE SIDE OR THE OTHER OR SHOOT STRAIGHT ON AND A LITTLE BIT HIGHER THAN THE BOTTLE.

 NICE COLLECTION FROM WHAT I CAN SEE...VERY COLORFUL THAT'S FOR SURE. GREAT LOCATION BY THE WINDOW!


----------



## Asterx (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks DigginDoc, and I thought I wouldn't be able to do macro, but my camera has the flower symbol so I'm good to go apparently []


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 16, 2012)

Some real nice bottles.  Thanks for sharing.

 PD


----------



## Asterx (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks LC and PD!


----------



## Asterx (Sep 17, 2012)

If anyone is interested in any of these bottles please email me (preferred) or pm me. Most are going up for sale but thought I'd try here before using Ebay. I can post extra (and better) photos if desired. I know this is not the right section but reposting the photos is a pain.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 17, 2012)

So asterisk80,

 Is that a meeting of the Pakistani Bottle Haters Club?




From.


----------



## Asterx (Sep 18, 2012)

[] I'd say so!  Thought it was an interesting pic... made me cringe a bit. Thankfully they're not "old" bottles []


----------



## Asterx (Sep 18, 2012)

It was supposed to communicate the speed at which the bottles are flying off the shelf into boxes to their new owners... (Not to worry, not bottles breaking here everyone!). Get'em while you can, they're going fast! []


----------

